# the steering wheels falls off? [ COMPLETED ]



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how did the repair go? Any follow-on problems?


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

We left the car overnight for the next day, to be worked on. 
Besides the steering wheel fix, the bodyshop had to buff out a scratch on the driver's side rear quarter that was there when we bought the car as a demonstrator.
By the way, the dealer is only 1/2 mile from my home.
so far, so good.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's the part I don't understand:
If the wheel that came off was a result of not being attached properly or not tightened properly, how exactly does a wheel come OFF even if the nut does come loose? Obviously, I'm not a mechanic, but from what I've seen on videos about the subject, don't you normally need a "wheel puller" to make the final detachment from the column? How could driving along at 65 on a highway simulate the force of a wheel puller?


----------



## Mrk9182 (Apr 8, 2011)

only some steering wheels require pullers.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

Sheesh. I wish they coulda kept mine over night! it sucked waiting... i had gotten my permanent tags that day and i was like man.. i could be going to the MVA or something. x_x
but it took like an hour-hour and a half for them to Inspect the steering wheel. made me mad cuz it wasnt suppose to take that long, but it did cuz apparently they over book appts... so they dont have any down time.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, all things considered, I'm glad GM is taking the steering wheel Cruze recall seriously. I'd rather have a mandatory recall for an issue like that, BEFORE the complaints and lawsuits come in.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> we just had our cruze recalled, by telephone from the dealer, last wednesday to replace/repair the "the steering wheels falls off". *repair completed.*


Hi. Is this a problem in All Cruze all over the globe? Or is it in only in some part? Or is it by model? I am worried. I drive on the highway everyday. 1 year since I bought my cruze, and the steering hasn't had any such signs yet.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I think the issue only effects cars that were built during a certain time frame.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> I think the issue only effects cars that were built during a certain time frame.


Any chance of it being there on the 2010 May lot?


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

hemank said:


> Any chance of it being there on the 2010 May lot?


It was one vehicle that had a major error at the assembly plant. Seems to have been a problem with repair process not followed properly, and was not reassembled correctly. There were several changes made to the process to insure it would not happen again.


----------

